# Gentoo auf Vserver bei Provider (Strato)?

## nic0000

Hallo Truppe

Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Thema "vServer" und Frage mal so ins blaue *duck*

Ist es möglich einen gemieteten vServer umzubauen? Z.B. von SuSi auf Gentoo.

Ich habe jetzt so einen Starto VServer an der Backe und mache mir sorgen um die Sicherheit. Ich setzte schon seit 7.3 Keine Suse mehr ein, habe deshalb Angst ob ich das Teil vernünftig sichern kann ohne gleich ein SuSe Zertifikat zu machen. Am liebsten währe mir natürlich Gentoo, Debian währe sogar noch besser wegen Binär und dem "V" im vServer. Naja mich hat keiner gefragt als das Teil bestellt wurde.... So ein Mist. 

Braucht jemand mehr infos, ich könnte auch das Teil zur Verfügung stellen wegen testen und so.

----------

## slick

Schuß ins Blaue... also ich habs noch nicht gemacht,aber Du kannst ja mal ein uclibc-Gentoo in die Swap installieren und versuchen von da zu booten. (Keine Ahnung wie der Boot bei einem vserver funktioniert und ob das möglich wäre) Da weißt Bescheid und wenn das klappt hast dann gleich die Ausgangsbasis für die richtige Installation.

Grüß mir die Susi  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *slick wrote:*   

> Schuß ins Blaue... also ich habs noch nicht gemacht,aber Du kannst ja mal ein uclibc-Gentoo in die Swap installieren und versuchen von da zu booten. 

 

Gute Idee, das teil hat aber keinen Swap  :Sad: 

Es soll aber ein Rettungsystem (TM) verfügbar sein.

 *slick wrote:*   

> (Keine Ahnung wie der Boot bei einem vserver funktioniert und ob das möglich wäre) 

 

Hehe, sind wir schon 2

Willst du dich mal auf dem Teil einloggen und dir das Teil mal selbst angucken? Melde dich dann per PM. 

Ich habe jetzt schon mal ein rootlogin über ssh, heute im laufe des Tages kriege ich noch Zugang zu dem Config-Bereich von Strato für das Teil.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Grüß mir die Susi  

 

Mache ich, du alter Rockjäger  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> Willst du dich mal auf dem Teil einloggen und dir das Teil mal selbst angucken? Melde dich dann per PM. 
> 
> Ich habe jetzt schon mal ein rootlogin über ssh, heute im laufe des Tages kriege ich noch Zugang zu dem Config-Bereich von Strato für das Teil.

 

Danke für das Angebot mit dem Login, aber mach ich nicht gern bei "Fremden"... sorry.

Übrigens erster Treffer bei Google: http://www.serversupportforum.de/forum/faqs-anleitungen/6544-howto-debian-auf-vserver-installieren.html

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Grüß mir die Susi   
> 
> Mache ich, du alter Rockjäger 

 

 *http://www.zuonline.ch/hinnen/hinnen.cfm?vID=1782 wrote:*   

> In früheren Zeiten hat man gewisse Männer Rockjäger genannt und damit jene gemeint, die jedem Rockzipfel nachgejagt sind. Wenn heute nicht mehr auf Röcke reagiert wird, dann vor allem, weil praktisch keine Röcke mehr getragen werden. [...] Aber warum tragen wir Männer eigentlich keine Röcke zur Abwechslung? 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *slick wrote:*   

> Danke für das Angebot mit dem Login, aber mach ich nicht gern bei "Fremden"... sorry.

 

Hey, ich wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten. Du bist _nicht_ die Boardschlampe  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Übrigens erster Treffer bei Google: http://www.serversupportforum.de/forum/faqs-anleitungen/6544-howto-debian-auf-vserver-installieren.html

 

Danke, das hat geholfen. Irgendwie habe ich letztens nicht so das Google-Glück.

----------

## Keepoer

mod-edit: folgenden Thread (2 Posts) hier angehangen --slick

Hallo,

ich habe letztens durch Zufall mitbekommen, dass mein vServer-Anbieter auch ein Rescue-System anbietet. Seitdem schwirrt mir permanent der Gedanke bezüglich eines Gentoo-Systems auf dem vServer durch den Kopf.  :Wink:  Ich hab mich schon hier im Forum umgeguckt, aber hierzu nichts wirkliches gefunden. Hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Würde das mal ganz gerne wissen, bevor ich mich da wieder richtig reinsteigere  :Wink: 

Ich hab auch schonmal gleich ne Frage: Da ich ja nur über ein virtuelles System verfüge, hab ich in meiner fstab auch kein gemountetes Swap. Müsste ich ein theoreitsches erzeugen (über zB dd, mkswap etc.)?

MfG

Keep

----------

## xces

http://www.gunnarwrobel.de/website/blog/technical/gentoo/gentoo_on_a_1_1_vserver

----------

